# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  kylix

## Good Looking

با سلام 
می خواستم از دوستان گرامی بپرسم  که به چه صورتی می توانم  (kilix) را  تهیه کنم.
(ایا لینک ان را سراغ دارید؟)
متشکرم

----------


## Hsimple11

> با سلام 
> می خواستم از دوستان گرامی بپرسم  که به چه صورتی می توانم  (kilix) را  تهیه کنم.
> متشکرم


*KYLIX*

میتونید از خود سایت Borland دانلود کنید!

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ighlight=kylix

و برای آشنایی بیشتر با خود Kylix

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylix_programming_tool

----------


## m-khorsandi

Kylix چند سالی هست كه توسعه داده نميشه، آخرين نسخه، نسخه 3 بود كه اگه اشتباه نكنم با دلفی 7 در يك سطح بود، ولی ميتونی از Lazarus استفاده كنی كه نرم‌افزاری آزاد هست و از كامپايلر FreePascal هم استفاده می‌كنه و معادل Kylix هست.

----------

